# Honda Rubicon 500 (4x4)?



## HuntDawg

2007 Rubicon Automatic.  Sometimes when I go to run it the dash begins to flash and the machine will not shift out of 1st gear. Lived with it last year as I use it to Duck Hunt Flooded Fields in Mississippi, and 1st gear is all I use out there.  It did become a pain when at times I could have used the other gears. Also sputters in reverse.  No power. No matter what, I always park it to where I can drive out forward.  Again, no huge deal, just bites having something you know is not right.  It happens about 50% of the time.

Anyway, I have searched the web and have learned that the number of flashes is telling me a code for the problem.  Seems different people have different opinions and different solutions. Have even read that people take theirs to dealers and the problem comes back shortly after the repair.

Anyone have experience with this issue?  I pretty much only duck hunt and leave the machine in Mississippi during the season, so it is not a huge problem, but one that I personally can not stand.  

Anyone know of a great Honda ATV mechanic?


----------



## 1gr8bldr

I have cussed mine for for 8 years now. There is no lasting fix. I have tried everything, even studied the schematics looking for a way to stop it's ability to go into limp mode. Sometimes the angle sensor will fix it for a month. Do you know how to reset it? This may be right???? Turn key off, in neutral, press the shifter .... up, then down, then up, turn key on, you should hear the angle sensor moving, as soon as it stops, thumb the throttle all the way, release. It should be good for awhile, a day, a month. The transmission is triggering it to "limp" mode. Quite certain this is right. If you don't hear the angle sensor, turn it back off and repeat. You will know it's good because it will now back up without sputtering.


----------



## 1gr8bldr

Don't try throwing parts at it, been there, there is no fix other than a new transmission, and it comes back


----------



## HuntDawg

I did the angle sensor. It worked, didn't work, worked, didn't work. If I used it for anything else other than getting to the blind in a flooded field, I probably would have set fire too it. I could not imagine  doing back in my deer hunting days and this happen going to and from the stand. 

95% of the time, I only use 4 wheel drive in low first gear. The other 5% I can handle. It does suck that I have to park in in a spot that only Allows forward exit due to not taking the risk of sputter in a flooded field and not going anywhere.

Thanks guys.


----------



## 1gr8bldr

Did you try the limp reset?


----------



## HuntDawg

1gr8bldr said:


> Did you try the limp reset?



I looked it up on many forums. What finally worked for me was to push up and down shift buttons in while in the off position. Keep both pressed down and then turn key to on. Let off both the push down, up, down, then push throttle all the way and let off.

Has been working fine for the last 2 weeks.


----------



## mattech

My 2013 rancher es has always done that in 1st gear when cold, then even when heated up, if you don't shift before the motor starts to build back pressure it will do it. I've never really stressed it much, I rarely use 1st gear unless I'm climbing or pulling.


----------



## SWAMPFOX

I was looking at maybe buying a used Honda Rancher. Guess that won't be happening based on this input.


----------



## transfixer

I think they've made atv's too complicated and relying on electronics way too much since around the mid-2000's,  electronic shifted, electronic 4wd engagement, most everything now is cvt automatic,  no gear shifter other than fwd or rev,  I've had a couple of atv mechanics say if I wanted dependability without constant repairs,  go find a late 90's early 2000's model with the normal manual transmission.  its just hard to find one that old that hasn't been abused.


----------



## 1gr8bldr

SWAMPFOX said:


> I was looking at maybe buying a used Honda Rancher. Guess that won't be happening based on this input.


The auto transmission is the problem. A standard electronic shifter on the bars does well.


----------



## JohnK

I have the old school foot shift on mine and never had an issue. I guess I really never understood why an ATV owner would consider an automatic or electric shift. I just move my toe a little to shift, it ain't that bad.


----------



## transfixer

JohnK said:


> I have the old school foot shift on mine and never had an issue. I guess I really never understood why an ATV owner would consider an automatic or electric shift. I just move my toe a little to shift, it ain't that bad.



    I bought Yamaha Kodiak with the automatic back around 03, just really wanted to try it I guess,  after trying to use it during deer season I hated it,  there was no way to cruise around at low rpms in the woods,  even going slow, say 3 or 4 mph, the rpms were always up,  noisy,  it was a very fast atv,  if I had purchased it for sport and fast riding it would have been great,,  but not for what we typically use an atv for when hunting.  I sold it and went and bought an older 5spd manual shift,   I now have a 99 big bear 350 with manual shift, I can keep it in 3rd and putt putt around in the woods without sounding like a freight train coming down the tracks,  the automatic atv will always need more maintenance also,  that big rubber belt will only last so long without slipping or breaking.


----------



## HuntDawg

JohnK said:


> I have the old school foot shift on mine and never had an issue. I guess I really never understood why an ATV owner would consider an automatic or electric shift. I just move my toe a little to shift, it ain't that bad.



The main reason I went with an automatic is that I use mine for Duck Hunting Flooded Fields.  Trying to use the foot lever with chest waders on was not working for me.  I usually have one guy on the seat, me standing, and one guy on the front.  Just not able to change gears while standing and wearing waders with my foot.

If not for the wader boot, I could probably still change gears while standing, but must have waders on riding in the flooded field.


----------



## mattech

JohnK said:


> I have the old school foot shift on mine and never had an issue. I guess I really never understood why an ATV owner would consider an automatic or electric shift. I just move my toe a little to shift, it ain't that bad.



I got the electric shift on the handlebar because it would be easier for my kids to learn and drive.


----------



## 1gr8bldr

I got so sick of mine that I started cutting wires. Tired of it stuck in first, tired of it stuck in limp mode, tired of buying angle sensors, control motor, etc. Been cussing this thing for over 15 years. But it has half worked, just enough to make me mad. So I tricked the computer, it can no longer communicate with itself. It's alot of trouble cutting and troubleshooting, hooking back up those that have to be.  I made it where it could not trigger limp mode any longer. I also removed the control motor, turned the position gear by hand, reinstalled in app 3+ gear rather than it being stuck in first. Now I use low for lower speeds and hi for faster speeds. LOL, riding to my deer stand last week in first took awhile. But it does good now. So many times, I about filled it full of bullet holes


----------

